# Fitting a longer cable to a Rotary (Makita 9227cb)



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Those who use a rotary, in my case the Makita 9227cb may find the power lead too short at times. This a DIY guide to replace the power cable.
It may be used as a guide for other rotary makes.

Tools required:
Flatblade screwdriver
Phillips screwdriver
Wire strippers
Soldering Iron & Solder
Wire cutters
Craft knife

New parts required:
2 Core mains cable
13amp Plug

Time taken
> 1 hour

Step 1:
Remove 4 crosshead screws









Step 2:
The black casing should split apart. If your having trouble then use a flatblade to prise the casing apart. Take Care when doing this!









Step 3:
Unscrew the cable grip and the power lead will become free.


















Step 4:
Now its time to make up the new cable. I'm not fussed about the colour but it was some that we had just lying around in work! It must be 2 core mains cable (see pic below, new grey cable) as the earth is not needed. It's up to you what length you choose. I have made sure I have enough to go around the car etc.








You will need a new mains plug with a 13amp fuse as the original is a factory sealed plug.









Step 5:
Strip around 3 inches to reveal the brown and blue wires. I find using a craft knife to strip the wires easier than wire strippers.









Step 6:
Strip around 1cm off the brown and blue wires and tin them with solder.









Step 7:
Fit the original cable sheath.









Step 8:
Unscrew the old blue and brown cables from the rotary. The screw may be hard to move as they have locktite on them. Use a bit of gentle force!









This is what your left with:









Step 9:
Screw in the brown and blue cables making sure they are as the picture. Brown on top, blue on the bottom. Make sure screws and cables are secure.









Step 10:
Slide the cable sheath into place and screw on the cable grip.









Step 11:
Make sure everything is neat and secure then replace the black cover. This should snap into place. Screw the casing using the 4 screws.









Step 12:
Strip the grey wire just over an inch leaving the brown and blue wires. Cut the brown wire slightly shorter than the blue as it fits neat in the plug. Again strip the brown and blue wires and tin them.









Step 13:
Fit the new plug with a 13amp fuse and make sure all connections are secure.









Step 14:
Run through all the above steps making sure you have secured everything and that the wires are the correct way round. Then test the rotary with the longer cable!

And that gentlemen is how we do that!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Please add as a sticky

Thank you!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been meaning to do this for ages with my makita cos ive found the cable too short like yourself, good guide mate :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Phil..........top "How Too" :thumb: 

Bryan

PS did you wipe it down with your new Zymol Sponges yeah?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I paid someone to do mine but wish I had seen that! Top guide!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Cheers Phil..........top "How Too" :thumb:
> 
> Bryan
> 
> PS did you wipe it down with your new Zymol Sponges yeah?


cheers! but not had the sponges yet


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

How come 2core 2.5 cable is so hard to find..........it isn't available anywhere round here  

Bryan


----------



## Ynox (Aug 25, 2006)

I used an old lawnmower cable for my silverline rotary, couldn't get the wires out of the connector block inside it so just soldered and heatshrinked them.

Longer cable makes life a lot easier on a polisher though, especially when doing roofs/suvs.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Good guide that mate:thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Cheers, now where my soldering iron?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Thats a cracking guide m8 but can this happen with 110v Makita ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Scud said:


> Thats a cracking guide m8 but can this happen with 110v Makita ?


No problem! 

Just buy the yellow 110v cable and follow as above except replace the UK plug with a 110v version for connecting to a transformer. :thumb:

MiniNige sells 10m replacement cables for the PC and you could easily modify one to fit your 110v Makita. 

Alan W


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I got a couple of 110v extension leads ( thanks to the nice people who leave them on the side of the tracks...lol) so it would be a case of cutting th eplug off then following the guide ?

Scud


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cheers phil

done mine today, no probs at all :thumbi even soldered like you've done, which i normally wouldnt be arsed to do, yay me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

And if you do this the warrenty is void, as I found out 6 years ago.


----------

